# Releasing Passenger Axle from Transmission



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

2001 A6 Avant Quattro ATQ (2.8L)

I decided to replace my passenger side axel due to a torn CV boot. I removed all of the bolts and actually got the hub end out of the spline but can't get it to clear the hub. When I replaced these on a MKIV GTI and a B5.5 Passat, I was able to pull the transmission end free first. However, on my A6 Avant (Auto Tranny) I can't get the transmission end to release. I have removed 6 bolts and the 3 heat shield bolts. Am I missing something?

I'm thinking that removing the tranmission end will give me enough clearance to remove the axel without messing with the pinch bolt (mine is mega seized).

I've tugged and tugged on this sucker and the axle flange is still matter to the tranny flange. I'm stumped 

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Just to clarify a few things:

1. The transmission end of the axle is NOT held in with a pin or ring of any sort. Mine was simply corroded and rusted to the transaxle.
2. I do NOT recommed attempting to remove the pinch bolt / upper control arms on a car that has >100k miles or is 10 years old. I ended up boogering up the nut and bolt from trying to beat the sucker out. Going to have to drill it out eventually.
3. Unbolt the lower rear most control arm and pry it out of the hub. For the passenger side, turn the wheel all the way to the right to remove the ball joint on the control arm. This should give you enough play to get the axle out. If not, remove the shock bolt. I never had to mess with the front lower control arm.

To this day, I've never understood why VW / Audi doesn't place the bolts on sides with more clearance (aka pinch bolt that you can only access the nut with an impact & shock bolt will back out into rear control arm) :banghead:


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

*sounds like fun*

I was going to attempt the same repair as you, only on both sides. I can hardly wait for the joys to come. Can you tell me how much your axle cost you?


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

$90 Shipped


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

So all said and done, how did you get that sucker free from the tranny?


----------



## audifirst (Apr 10, 2006)

I did repaired both axles and remove them without removing suspension, on passenger side it is tricky what i did is turn the wheel to far right as much it is possible, 
removed all the bolts 
and then each end of the axles you can push inward they will be shorter 
then i push the axle from engine side end toward front or right side there is enough room to fit the axle just a bit end then once you do that then 
I pulled out the other end of axle from the rotor side it will take some force to do it, just pull and push the end toward the engine and to the right , best to have someone hold the steering wheel to the right it will give you enough to pull it out


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Craigbec said:


> So all said and done, how did you get that sucker free from the tranny?


It's likely that you'll be able to pull the axle out of the transmission once you remove all of the bolts. If this is the case, you will gain more room to back the axle out of the hub. As posted above, turn the steering wheel all the way to the right. It helps if you have a second set of hands. If you can't get it out, remove the lower rear control are bolt at the hub and tap the arm out. That should give you enough play to slide the axle out of the hub. This is what I did. The transaxle side was still in the transmission so I had even less room to play with.

Most DIYs will tell you to loosen the upper control arms via removing the pinch bolt. I do NOT recommend this unless the bolt has been replaced previously. I fudged up the bolt while trying to beat it out. I used heat, PB blaster and a 5 lbs sledge and it didn't budge. Ended up drilling the front portion of the bolt out to release the forward control arm. From there I was able to turn the bolt and tap it out. It was a 3 hour process with lots of banging and cursing (that's what she said anyway).


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

just to let you all know the easiest way to get an axle out of the a6 on the 2.8 non quattro is to jack both sides up after getting the axle nut loose. unbolt the rear lower control arm and the sway bar end link on the sway bar side. turn the wheel all the way to the side you are not working on.

Ex. if I'm working on the left axle turn all the way to the right and lock the wheel.

leave the axle in and either have someone hold the brake, or if you are by yourself like I was improvise and get 2 lug bolts and place a piece of wood between them to keep the rotor sstill keeping the axle from rotating. Then you undo the bolts from the inner hub. leave only 1 semi on just to hold it into place. then take the axle out of the wheel hub side and undo that last bolt if you need to use a rubber hammer on the axle to get it loose if its rusted on. and it should wiggle out of the heat shield. then reassemble.

I did this for my first time all in the matter of about 30 minutes replacing the axle :beer:


----------

